# Print spooler keeps needing a restart



## cactai (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello,

I been having this problem for the past 2 years now. 
I work in an organization that has about 150 computer users. We have about 25 shared printers. All the printers shared are mostly:
HP 4515x
HP 3005n
HP 3015n
Toshiba MFC estudio 656

Also we have an edoc printer, PDF creator,

All those printers are installed on the domain controller that is also the print server. The server is Windows Server 2008 Standard SP1

The problem is that every now and then the printers all disappear from the printers window, and so no one is able to print. The solution is going to the services and starting the service that seems to be stopped. 

Can anyone help me with this, I do not seem to find any kind of log that would show what was the last thing that happened before the service stopped.

If anyone can help me with this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## bobismeisbob (Nov 29, 2012)

For us one of the causes of it was people connecting with remote desktop. When we set the connection to not connect the printers then it stopped crashing when they logged in. It still crashes for other reasons that I haven't figured out yet though.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Make sure the service is stopped and look in the spools folder on the C drive. If there are any files in there delete them and restart the print spooler.
Do not use the universal print drivers for HP printers if you are currently using them.


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah instruction here

http://www.ehow.com/how_8455441_clean-out-print-spooler-xp.html


----------

